# Wacky Rig Weight



## Jim (Jul 16, 2011)

I am looking forward to trying these. Sometimes you want the bait to fall a little faster, this will be the way to do it.

https://blog.wired2fish.com/blog/bid/57659/ICAST-2011-Eco-Pro-Unveils-Diamond-in-the-Rough


----------



## Zum (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice and neat,I`ll have to give it a try.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 18, 2011)

I like the peg idea just as much. But I'm also lazy. Not sure I'd take the time to use it :roll: ....but I'd like to try for sure.


----------



## shamoo (Jul 18, 2011)

Sweet and Sweet =D>


----------

